# Shipping Package from USA to Thailand



## TomC

Hello All,

I need to ship a bunch of nutritional supplements and vitamins for a cancer patient in Bangkok. They consist of tubs of powder, bottles of liquid and a lot of small plastic bottles. I think they should weight between 5 to 10 lbs in one box. Any advice on the best way to ship (USPS or FedEx for example)? Thanks.


----------



## Susanmarie44

My daughter mailed several packages to me in Chiang Mai from Seattle. They arrived intact in about 2 weeks through the usps. I don't remember the cost but do remember it seemed reasonable. 

I've found Fed Ex and UPS much more expensive, DHL somewhat less. When I moved from Thailand back to the US, I was shocked by the low shipping rates through DHL. Unfortunately, it didn't work going the opposite direction.

Good luck.


----------



## Wayward Wind

USPS Registered Parcel. Registered Mail gets you a tracking number which is essential if the package goes "missing."


----------



## Susanmarie44

I recently mailed a Package from Searrle to Taipei. About 1 kilo. Got a tracking number but PO said only track able within US. I PAID $35 to send pkg air mail. I believe woman at post office quoted price higher than Fed Ex for registered. I was surprised and disappointed with the choices. I never sent a letter or pkg registered to or from Thailand and all arrived intact even when economy (boat) shipping was still available.


----------



## Wayward Wind

Susanmarie44 said:


> I recently mailed a Package from Searrle to Taipei. About 1 kilo. Got a tracking number but PO said only track able within US. I PAID $35 to send pkg air mail. I believe woman at post office quoted price higher than Fed Ex for registered. I was surprised and disappointed with the choices. I never sent a letter or pkg registered to or from Thailand and all arrived intact even when economy (boat) shipping was still available.


I suspect that what you got was the US Customs tracking label, which starts with "LK" or something like that. That is trackable only within the US. Sending Registered costs about $13 (above the postage costs) and you get a tracking number which starts with RR and ends with US, and it is trackable right through to delivery.


----------



## Susanmarie44

Well, not according to the woman at the West Seattle post office. I should have asked for a different clerk, because it didn't make sense to me either. I'll use your information next time; thanks.


----------



## TomC

OK, I finally got around to check out FedEx v.s. USPS for package from the USA to Bangkok. The package is 4 lbs 3 oz. FedEx quote was $110-170 depending on what day it arrives. For USPS, since it's over 4 lbs, it has to go Priority and they want $59 for it. Under 4 lbs, it can be sent 1st class. Like someone said in earlier post, there is no tracking for 1st class. You have to register it. I declined the priority mail and will repack my stuff to be under 4 lbs and send it 1st class unregistered. I won't bother with FedEx from now on. LOL


----------



## Wayward Wind

TomC said:


> OK, I finally got around to check out FedEx v.s. USPS for package from the USA to Bangkok. The package is 4 lbs 3 oz. FedEx quote was $110-170 depending on what day it arrives. For USPS, since it's over 4 lbs, it has to go Priority and they want $59 for it. Under 4 lbs, it can be sent 1st class. Like someone said in earlier post, there is no tracking for 1st class. You have to register it. I declined the priority mail and will repack my stuff to be under 4 lbs and send it 1st class unregistered. I won't bother with FedEx from now on. LOL


For $13 more, it can be sent registered mail, and it will track all the way to your door. The only time I have had things go missing were two packages which were sent ordinary first class; both times, ThaiPost said cannot find if no tracking number. You simply have to decide if the value of the items are worth $13 of protection.


----------



## TomC

Wayward Wind said:


> For $13 more, it can be sent registered mail, and it will track all the way to your door. The only time I have had things go missing were two packages which were sent ordinary first class; both times, ThaiPost said cannot find if no tracking number. You simply have to decide if the value of the items are worth $13 of protection.


That's a good idea with the registering. Ugh, the international first class package rates went up over the weekend. For just under 4 lbs, it's $53. In order to register the package, you need to use paper tape so they can mark it with the post mark as a proof that the seal has not been broken. Since I packed mine with clear tape, the clerk didn't know if the paper tape will stay on. I opted to go without registering this time, but will pack with paper tape so I can register it next time. The clear tape is not acceptable because the ink on the post mark can be rubbed off. Rates for 1st class went up 22% and Priority mail 12%. It may be about the same price to go Priority, I'll check it next time.


----------



## TomC

The final outcome: Priority mail for 4 lbs is $61 which includes $200 worth of insurance. With the rates increase for 1st class, it's $53 and $13 if you want to register. To register a box, you have to seal all edges with paper tape (using wet sponge). It will take you half an hour to do it at the post office. Then you have to fill another form for registering in addition to the custom form. I've learned my lesson and will go priority from now on. Not only it's cheaper, it gets there faster than 1st class and no 4 lbs weight limit.


----------



## Susanmarie44

Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## dancebert

I've had packages sent from the USA to Thailand by 3 methods: USPS priority mail international, USPS priority mail express international and FedEx. For all 3, tracking stopped after package cleared customs in Bangkok. After package was delivered (or I picked up at post office) within 12-24 hours the rest of the tracking was updated.

On the local expat forum, the standard advice is not to use FedEx, DHL or UPS if you can avoid it. I couldn't. The reason to avoid is the local officials are much more generous to themselves in deciding how much to add to your duty and VAT fees with the higher priced shipping services.


----------

